# I got bit!!!!



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

So today my 2 gsd's got into a huge fight, my fault for leaving a bone out!! But, I ended up being right smack in the middle, and did exactly what your not supposed to do-tried to break them up, and I got bit. One of them broke skin from the top canine, and broke skin from a bottome tooth. I can't stop the bleeding-it is a small puncture wound, but it won't close up and keeps trickling blood. I am afraid to go ER cuz I am afraid they will take my dogs... Any advice?


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

No, I don't. Although my vet is coming here tomorrow for their yearly check and vaccinations. I was afraid to tell him about it..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, I accidentally deleted my post, instead of editing...my question in between your posts was if you knew anyone in the medical field to dress the wound. 
I would let it bleed for a bit and then clean it well, put some neosporin on it...watch for infection. Punctures get infected easily. Ouch, I bet it is painful!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You need to flush out the wound with soap and water and then put betadine on the wound. If you don't have any then have someone go to the store and buy you some. Betadine

Hold it up to stop the bleeding. If you see even the tiniest bit of infection you need to go straight to the doctor. Dog mouths contain a lot of bacteria and you have to be super careful with a bite.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Puncture Wound Causes, Symptoms, Treatment - Puncture Wound Treatment on eMedicineHealth


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

exact same thing happened to me on last wed. and it is a pretty deep punture just keep it clean...mine did bleed for 3 days but I just kept changing bandages as they usually wont stitch a dog bite unless its huge anyway. Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Is your tetanus up to date?? If your tetanus is not up to date then I strongly suggest you come up with another story (you can say you jammed your self with a fork or a screw driver or something) and go to the doctor tomorrow. I know when I got bit a few weeks ago, I wasn't worried about them taking my dogs. They don't do that here. They didn't even put them on a "dangerous dogs" list. I did have to have them on house arrest for 10 days just to watch for rabies even though their shots were up to date. The AC officer told me they only take a report for a rabies data base for the state.


----------



## jessandjoe (Jul 31, 2011)

As an ER nurse I can tell you that people come in all the time with dog bites from their own dogs, either by breaking up a fight, by accident during play or during feeding time etc. While most states are required by law to fill out a card on dog bites I have never heard of anyone having their dog taken away for biting the owners. Like I said we see several people a week with dog bites from their own dogs. We just mainly want to make sure the dog was up to date on shots so we can cover you with whatever you may need (rabies, tetanus).


----------



## jessandjoe (Jul 31, 2011)

By the way, coming up with another story will make us you look more sneaky. We see hundreds and hundreds of dog bits vs other accidents and know the difference.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Is your tetanus up to date?? If your tetanus is not up to date then I strongly suggest you come up with another story (you can say you jammed your self with a fork or a screw driver or something) and go to the doctor tomorrow. I know when I got bit a few weeks ago, I wasn't worried about them taking my dogs. They don't do that here. They didn't even put them on a "dangerous dogs" list. I did have to have them on house arrest for 10 days just to watch for rabies even though their shots were up to date. The AC officer told me they only take a report for a rabies data base for the state.


I agree with the tetanus. I got a couple of deep puncture wounds from a cat fight one time. You really should get a tetanus shot. Most people think that "rusty" nails are the cause of tetanus but it's actually the puncture. The puncture, if not cleaned out enough or bled enough cause the bacteria to remain in the wound. Also, do what others have said. Let it bleed out a while. Dog bites contain a lot of bacteria and you want to flush it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been to the ER for a few nasty bites. And to the doctor for another. They were my dogs, and only once -- the doctor visit, the health department sent me a letter saying that I could not put the dog down for at least ten days. No one wanted to sieze the dogs or put them on the dangerous dog list. It has been almost four years now, so I am getting better at keeping things safe, but the minute I get comfortable...


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, to update you all. I did go to the Er, and I told them the truth. They gave me a tetanus shot(ouch still hurts). They cleaned it out good with betadine, gave me antibiotics, and motrin. They also took an xray to make sure there was no teeth left in or under the skin. They didn't ask me much about the dogs. But, I already had an appt with the vet to come today, so just to be safe, the vet is sending the paperwork to the county, and they dogs are on house arrest for 10 days. And no rabies shot for 10 days. 
My wound still is bleeding, and very black and blue and red, but I will survive and be ok.

Thank you all for comments and help. I appreciate it..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that's great it turned out this way...very important that you take those antibiotics. the truth is always the best. glad you're okay...been there done that, not fun. take care!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad you got medical help. Good luck with house arrest. I know mine were stir crazy on it. I had them playing games (hide and seek was a big hit) and to really get the energy out, I had Dharma run the stairs. Tessa was so funny because she wanted to be included but after about 4 times up and down she was wiped out. She would lay down at the top and watch Dharma do the rest. It still wasn't nearly enough but it got us through. Good luck!!


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

That must have been a pretty bad bite! Yowchie! Well, I'm glad you went in and got it taken care of.


----------

